# Fernandes Vertigo Elite



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Hey everyone! I was thinking of getting a new guitar, and I saw the 'Fernandes Vertigo Elite'. There is one for sale locally for 350 bucks, which is extremely cheap compared to the retail price of 1300 that I see everywhere. One thing bu Also, have any of you had any experience with one of these guitars?

here is the guitar in question:










And according to the fernandes website, it looks like this (notice that there is a pickguard on this one, why not on the one for sale? Also the bridge pickup is an EMG, but not on the one in my local ad :










Also, the one in the store has a hardtail while the one on the site has a floyd rose

I don't get it!?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, it isn't specific to that Fernandes, but my son wanted a Fernandes Ravelle for a grad present. We looked at them over and over and could never find any with good build quality. Bad bindings, bad frets and fretboards, finish problems. But he had to have one, and it was for high school grad, so I gave in after trying for a couple months to talk him out of it and paid for one. 

That he played for about a month, and it never comes out of the case almost 2 years later. His ESP EC1000, which he had prior, is still to this day his #1 and it's a flawless build, tho more bling than I personally like.

We must have looked at 20 different Ravelles in various towns, *I* never saw one I would buy. So, to your point, I don't know if that is indicative of Fernandes generally but that was our experience.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont know much about it,but it looks very nice.
Great looking guitar!


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Alright thanks to you both! Anyways I'm going to try it out for sure, but I doubt a 1300$ guitar can be anywhere near BAD, especially for 350 bucks!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Becareful when you look at it, look for a serial number. I say this because about a year ago I bought a body/set neck through an ebay auction of a no name guitar that matches a Ravelle. I have since installed electronics and tuners and it is one really nice guitar, but it is not a Fernandes. 








[/IMG]

I have replaced the tube pups with a nice set of high order paf style pups. I haven't seen any Ravelles by Fernandes in person but I can say this copy, whatever, had only a small chip in the paint by one of the volume knobs but was covered by the knob. Other than that the build is great, the bindings and inlays are all excellent and the neck and frets feel real good.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

bluezombie said:


> Alright thanks to you both! Anyways I'm going to try it out for sure, but I doubt a 1300$ guitar can be anywhere near BAD, especially for 350 bucks!


Theres always something about selling a 1300$ guitar at 350$..... dont you think??


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

FrankyFarGone said:


> Theres always something about selling a 1300$ guitar at 350$..... dont you think??


Thats true. It's from a reknown pawn shop here in Quebec though so they don't have a choice to tell you if it has flaws or defects


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It could be a victim of the China syndrome... I bought the above guitar minus electronics and hardware off ebay for $43. If you play it and like it try to get them to lower the price.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

While I don't know this particular model, any Fernandes guitars labeled Elite meant a neck through body design and usually included their Sustainer pickup.
I have a Revolver Elite and other than a couple of frets not being finished quite right on the down side of the neck, I love it.
Look it over closely, I doubt very much it's an Elite and prices go down from there.


----------

